# Baffin Boots for Ice Fishing



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Baffin boots for ice fishing? If so how do you like them? I'm looking to replace my LaCrosse Iceman boots that I had since 1993, which I had to throw out this past summer after my basement backed up. I'd get Iceman's again but people don't speak too highly of the newer ones.

Thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have some baffin impact in size 13. Worn once.

(Worthless if there is any water).

They do have other styles that look like they're actually waterproof.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Had the same problem with mine as sureshot. Hard to keep your feet dry drilling lots of holes. Also to big for under my striker pant legs. Zipping up pant legs the boot takes up all my slack material. Went back to my Mickeys.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishindeer said:


> Had the same problem with mine as sureshot. Hard to keep your feet dry drilling lots of holes. Also to big for under my striker pant legs. Zipping up pant legs the boot takes up all my slack material. Went back to my Mickeys.


Yep. I had the same issue with my bibs. They fit but I would eventually destroy the zippers and the boot had to fold on itself to fit.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I like mine they're waterproof and warm. 

I have the mickeys also but my feet are always wet in them, not cold just wet.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Baffin Titans best ice fishing boot I've owned totally waterproof. The only draw back is they are a little balky and make sure you take your bibs with you if you decide to buy just to make sure they fit over the boot.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

The rubber on mine cracked all over the place on myne after 4 years. I had the waterproof ones. I loved them before that happened.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

@Zib,pic up some icemans 3 yrs ago, on Amazon,think they were like 140-160 not sure tho,I was a little skeptical about the purchase at first….


Awesome boots,hunting,ice fishing…..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I have Baffin Impacts. Very warm and very light. But as stated they take on water in slush. I wear my trusty white Mickies most of the time.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought my impacts were light until I physically compared them to my old ice"bowl" boots. The Baffin weren't much lighter at all, but they do feel like it on your feet.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had the control max for quite awhile. The tiny d ring behind the toe broke off of one of them early on. No other problems since. I don't really wear them in deep slushy wet stuff, I'll wear my mucks for that. If it's gonna be that slushy, I don't need the extra insulation. If they do get wet, the liners pop out quick for drying. Not bad for distance walking despite their size. I like to fish the bigger lakes when they're available.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

PerchPatrol said:


> The rubber on mine cracked all over the place on myne after 4 years. I had the waterproof ones. I loved them before that happened.


Same here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have both the Baffin Titans and LaCrosse Ice Kings. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## hoppy63 (Jan 30, 2013)

Zib said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Baffin boots for ice fishing? If so how do you like them? I'm looking to replace my LaCrosse Iceman boots that I had since 1993, which I had to throw out this past summer after my basement backed up. I'd get Iceman's again but people don't speak too highly of the newer ones.
> 
> Thanks


Ice kings are great


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Baffin Titans are amazing. I'm going on my 3rd season with mine. Completely waterproof and warm

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

These have been good, heavy though.

Not sure of the name. They are very warm.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

These ones cracked. But were great until then. Still use them, though.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

On my second season with Baffin Titans. Very warm and totally waterproof so far, but 2 complaints:

1) They are very wide and I have to really stretch my Striker Lite bib pants to fit over them.

2) Perhaps because they are so wide, they are pretty loose between the top of the foot near the ankle and the inside insulated padding. As a result, my heel lifts up an inch or so in the boot every time I lift my foot. Tried a smaller size and same deal. My solution was to custom fit pieces of pool noodle material that fit between the insulation and boot outer, extending down the lower shin and onto the top of the foot. That way, easy to slip on, slide the pool noodle into place, tie the top gator closed (locking the pool noodle in place) and then they are fine for walking.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Been rockin ice kings on Saginaw Bay for years!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim_MI said:


> On my second season with Baffin Titans. Very warm and totally waterproof so far, but 2 complaints:
> 
> 1) They are very wide and I have to really stretch my Striker Lite bib pants to fit over them.
> 
> ...


I checked those Titans out today at BPS. Those things are ridiculously huge. Check out the other Baffins and wasn't persuaded in buying them. May just have to buy a cheap pair and wait for the Icemans tstocks back in stock.


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

Just bought a pair of baffin impacts haven't had a chance to test then out yet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zib said:


> I checked those Titans out today at BPS. Those things are ridiculously huge. Check out the other Baffins and wasn't persuaded in buying them. May just have to buy a cheap pair and wait for the Icemans tstocks back in stock.


Good call.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

flagsup said:


> Just bought a pair of baffin impacts haven't had a chance to test then out yet.


Hope yours don't soak up water like mine.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Ive owned a pair of Impacts and Crossfires. The crossfires were probably the most comfortable pac boot ive ever owned. Neither are worth a damn if theres any slush/water on the ice. Still grab my 10 year old infernos until last ice when it gets really sloppy, then i wear my Arctic Pros.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I got some Baffin boots they’re really light and warm. If it is wet out I usually use rubber boots. If it’s really cold i use warm boots. Typically it’s not wet and cold at the same time so I’m in good shape here.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Also I like to put my pants on before the boots because the boots are too big to go through the pants.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

charminultra said:


> I got some Baffin boots they’re really light and warm. If it is wet out I usually use rubber boots. If it’s really cold i use warm boots. Typically it’s not wet and cold at the same time so I’m in good shape here.


Yeah... when you drill holes do your boots ever get water on them? That's how my feet got wet with my Impacts.



charminultra said:


> Also I like to put my pants on before the boots because the boots are too big to go through the pants.


Pretty common with just about any boot. The issue is if you've got man feet, many bibs won't zip over the top of the boot cause they're frickin huge.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I put a few inches of water in my wash tub and then stood the baffin boot up in it. If you look close you can see the leak which was damn near a solid stream.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah... when you drill holes do your boots ever get water on them? That's how my feet got wet with my Impacts.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty common with just about any boot. The issue is if you've got man feet, many bibs won't zip over the top of the boot cause they're frickin huge.


I get water on the ice a little bit. But the baffins have rubber soles up about 3 inches so they stay dry. I see a lot of people using power augers maybe that’s why they get so wet I use a hand auger.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

charminultra said:


> I get water on the ice a little bit. But the baffins have rubber soles up about 3 inches so they stay dry. I see a lot of people using power augers maybe that’s why they get so wet I use a hand auger.


Hand auger I can see being okay.

I was using a manual auger with a drill so pretty much a power auger. But unless someone is cool with wet feet, I could never recommend a baffin boot that is not rubber all the way up.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Zib said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Baffin boots for ice fishing?


I have a pair of the size 13 Titans I bought for my son. Big and bulky, but not too heavy. Absolutely an inferno. Too warm unless you will be sitting in the same spot with vey little moving about. I am a hole hopper, so I would only wear them if it was really really cold. Not even my Mickeys are as warm as the Titans.

So what kind of fishing do you do? If you are riding a sled out and then sitting in one spot, get the Baffin Titans or a set of Mickeys. Make sure that the bottoms of your bibs will fit over the top of the Titans as others have mentioned.



sureshot006 said:


> They do have other styles that look like they're actually waterproof.


I only use all rubber boots fror ice fishing as I usually end up spalshing water well abouve my ankles. Repeatedly.



Walley Gordo said:


> Baffin Titans best ice fishing boot I've owned totally waterproof. The only draw back is they are a little balky and make sure you take your bibs with you if you decide to buy just to make sure they fit over the boot.


If you are sitting in a shanty all day with your feet on the ice, I agree with you 100%. If you are hole hopping, I will go with a much lighter boot, like my Muck Wetlands or my Arctic Ice boots. I never wore the Titans ice fishing once last year. I think they would be great for sitting in a blind for muzzle loading or the like.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TK81 said:


> I have a pair of the size 13 Titans I bought for my son. Big and bulky, but not too heavy. Absolutely an inferno. Too warm unless you will be sitting in the same spot with vey little moving about. I am a hole hopper, so I would only wear them if it was really really cold. Not even my Mickeys are as warm as the Titans.
> 
> So what kind of fishing do you do? If you are riding a sled out and then sitting in one spot, get the Baffin Titans or a set of Mickeys. Make sure that the bottoms of your bibs will fit over the top of the Titans as others have mentioned.
> 
> ...


I've never used full rubber boots. Aside from the baffin, never had any issues. The stitching on mine leaked like the Sanford dam.


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

The Titans are sized way to narrow in the toe box. The insulation compresses as a result and then they are way less warm than they should be. Unless you have narrow feet, they are a bad choice.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Night Moves said:


> The Titans are sized way to narrow in the toe box. The insulation compresses as a result and then they are way less warm than they should be. Unless you have narrow feet, they are a bad choice.


I will say that the 13's are the smallest I would buy for myself, and my shoe size is 11 to 12, depending on the shoes. The Titans fit me fine, but I totally agree with the insulation being very bulky. Definitely want to order a size or two larger than your shoe size. My 12 year old that I actually bought the boots for probably won't fit in them any longer, as he is now wearing 12 to 13's in shoes.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

TK81 said:


> I will say that the 13's are the smallest I would buy for myself, and my shoe size is 11 to 12, depending on the shoes. The Titans fit me fine, but I totally agree with the insulation being very bulky. Definitely want to order a size or two larger than your shoe size. My 12 year old that I actually bought the boots for probably won't fit in them any longer, as he is now wearing 12 to 13's in shoes.


Damn, he ever grows into those feet you'll never be able to afford to feed him.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TK81 said:


> I will say that the 13's are the smallest I would buy for myself, and my shoe size is 11 to 12, depending on the shoes. The Titans fit me fine, but I totally agree with the insulation being very bulky. Definitely want to order a size or two larger than your shoe size. My 12 year old that I actually bought the boots for probably won't fit in them any longer, as he is now wearing 12 to 13's in shoes.


I hope that boy plays football. Holy hell, that's some impressive shoe size at that age. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gillgitter said:


> Damn, he ever grows into those feet you'll never be able to afford to feed him.


He lilkes carbs, so he is cheap. Think potatoes and pasta. I just had him step on the scale: 178. 

That said, I am headed out fishing in about 5 minutes. A buddy called and he has about 3 inches on a little lake down by GR that didn't get as snow as we did up here by me. 19 degrees with a 20 mph southwesterly so I needed a little warmer boot, but not the Baffins. Opened my boot storage cabinet and forgot that I bought him a size 12 Kamik Bushman when he was 10. I asked him to try them on and it is a no go. I guess they are mine now. Fit great and very comfortable. I think they are made in Canada. 7 mm nroprene uppers, so they should work great.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> I hope that boy plays football. Holy hell, that's some impressive shoe size at that age.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I just hope he doesn't go porn. 😁 

Gonna be way bigger than me...and I went 210 when I was in shape.


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

TK81 said:


> I will say that the 13's are the smallest I would buy for myself, and my shoe size is 11 to 12, depending on the shoes. The Titans fit me fine, but I totally agree with the insulation being very bulky. Definitely want to order a size or two larger than your shoe size. My 12 year old that I actually bought the boots for probably won't fit in them any longer, as he is now wearing 12 to 13's in shoes.


Ordering a larger size will get you a longer boot, not a wider one. They are sized for narrow feet in the toe area. No getting around it.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Night Moves said:


> Ordering a larger size will get you a longer boot, not a wider one. They are sized for narrow feet in the toe area. No getting around it.


Toe box isn't the issue for us, it is where the lining comes in from the sides in the ball of the foot area.


----------



## zerolimit (Aug 25, 2013)

I have worn the Baffin Apex for the last 4 years. Feet have always stayed warm and dry. They are bulky, but I’ll sacrifice that for the warm and dry


----------

